# Accumagrapple/Grapalator Experience



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

I am looking at getting either a Maxilator Accumagrapple or the WR Long Grapalator with the removable rails so that they convert to a straight grapple. I have heard that they are not that great if not on even ground while accumulating with them. Does anyone have first hand experience using either piece? Any other likes/dislikes about them?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I had one and sold it (to a person on here btw). They don't work well on uneven ground (want to dig in in the front) and you cannot accumulate except in a straight line. Any divergence from straight causes the bales to want to roll under the the intermediate rails. They do make a dandy grapple though and the tines are adjustable for bale length.

I bought it with the intent of removing a labor factor that never materalized.

If your fields are flat and your bale rows are straight, no issue. Mine aren't (ground or bale rows. The couple times I used it were frustrating fas as accumulating. For loading wagons or unloading wagons and staking in the barn it's great.

The other thing is, it don't work well with a tractor. You need to have it on a skid loader where you are right there 'on the scene' watching it. On a tractor, it's the pits, at least a tractor with a hood. You cannot see whats happening, thats reaL BAD.


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

The plan is to put it on the front of our skid steer. Since most of our terrain here in central/south Alabama is relatively flat hopefully we won't fight the terrain issue. We are trying to get away from relying on help that does not want to work on 100 degree days throwing 50 lb bales around...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I bet it would work well from Montgomery south.

I watched a guy gather bales with a Long on a skid steer. He was good. He would gather the bales and make a stack, put them on top of each other. Probably had about 40 in a group. He worked an area, not down the row from one end of the field to the other. The trailer would pull up and he would load going from one stack to the other.

He had it for sale and getting out of the custom hay business. He said he would keep the skid steer and Long if he had time. Said the only real money he had made in hay was getting up hay for farmers.

I do not know which model he had. He sure made it look easy.

If we still did square baled I would get one, or maybe an accumulator/grapple. I saw an ad once where an accumulator was being pulled around the field with a 4 wheeler. They would collect 10 and drag them over to a group. Then a grapple was used to load them. Thought that was neat as well.


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

That was of my plans. One could accumulate while the other finishes baling. Then remove rails and use as a grapple and load trailer with it.This way you on my need two people max.

I would be interested if he still has it for sale. I know I am in the wrong part of the season to be looking for a used one, but the new ones are a little high to me for as little as we bale in a year.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

He sold the Long grapple/accumulator in the field the day I was looking at it.

I bet you can find a used one. Some people do not like them after buying.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> He sold the Long grapple/accumulator in the field the day I was looking at it.
> 
> I bet you can find a used one. Some people do not like them after buying.


Me. But it wasn't the grappelator's fault, it's my topography. I'd be better off with a Kuhn's if there was a labor issue which, there isn't.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> Me. But it wasn't the grappelator's fault, it's my topography. I'd be better off with a Kuhn's if there was a labor issue which, there isn't.


I can see a skid steer accumulator being an issue on many of the fields I bale.

I always envy those who farm on flat ground.


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Hopefully I can find a used one and try it out.


----------



## Stan r (Dec 21, 2011)

This is the 3rd season I have owned the Maxilator.

There is a learning curve.

My hay field is mostly flat but has a few berms running thru it, Those do make it a little more difficult to accumulate the hay but not impossible.

First season was pretty frustrating, but I did get the hay in the barn

Second season we got 4 cuts and it worked or should I say I worked much better.

It has been too wet to cut so far this year... but think it will be better this year.

If I did not have this I would have to hire someone to pick up my hay and put it in the barn.

I would buy one again if needed.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Parrish accumulator behind the baler and a W R Long grapple works great for me . 2271 bales in 4 days with no help.


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

Everyone I talk to raves about how much they love their Parrish accumulator. The factory is here in Alabama that makes them. They want $6500 for the accumulator at the factory. I can't see spending that on one piece of equipment. Now have to get a grapple... You can get the Long or Maxilator for $5500 out the door including the skid steer mounting bracket. This is one piece of equipment that will do it all for $100 less than just an accumulator. Granted these are prices for new pieces. But you don't find either of these up for sale around here or on the Internet that are used.

I have heard you can get good deals on the Parrishs at the Ag Expo over in Moultrie,GA but that is in October. May need it sooner than that.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

That's very interesting as this accumulator is all mechanical, no timing to set up or go out of.

Seems like it should work. Let's see if people who have them will reply


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Works great seldom misses , works best with good tight bales. Best money I think one can spend on an accumulator. I use to use an exact copy of a WR Long out front accumulator that I built . It worked great just was another pass over the field which just took time I sometimes did not have. I paid $5800 in the Winter of 2013 delivered to SC.


----------



## Hayman5555 (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a Haymaster that I bought about 10 years ago. I purchased it in Bascom, FL, but I'm not sure they still make it. It works well, but can have some problems. It accumulates 8 bales at the time and can hook directly to the baler (which mine does) or can be pulled by a truck or 4-wheeler. The problems come on turns when a bale is coming out the chute (the accumulator pulls the bales on the ground), and when the hay is extremely thick and the bales are too close together. The grapple works well with a little getting use to, but it really helps us get the hay up.

I have not had a problem with the accumulator pulling the bales on the ground, although some people don't like that. We grow Bermuda and Bahia hay.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

We also have a Parrish setup. We couldn't manage without it. Very simple and trouble free. Ours is an 8 bale version and while it's on the small side, it fits well in our operation. Being 8 bales cross stacking is easy plus an 8 bale package fits inside of the rails on a 16' lowboy perfect. We get some customers who pick up their hay right out of the field and this works nice. As stated earlier, these machines work best with firm consistent bales but then again, most all of 'em do. We usually run it behind the baler, but can also use the side-pull attachment to accumulate too but that's an additional pass in the field that I prefer not to make. I figure it's saved our bacon more than once since we're able to get our stuff picked up without help. If a crew doesn't show, or only part of the crew is missing and our stuff gets rained on before it gets in the barn then it's well worth the investment. Plus side is almost no labor cost now. My best estimate is that it paid for itself in 2-3 seasons.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If, for some reason I ever wanted another one, I'd build one myself. Really nothing to it and the grabs are available aftermarket from ASC.

The older I get, the better big bales look....lol


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I turn the PTO to the baler off when making turns. This helps with not having a bale be pushed out when turning. It is a timing thing. This usually works, sometimes I have to stop and reposition a bale but not often.


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ran two maxilators on skid steers on first cutting alfalfa, mostly trouble free and fast.
Picked up and stacked 2300 bales in two days


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That is some bright green there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree moose....and some beautiful country!

Regards, Mike


----------

